# Wolsey Cottage - May 2019



## The_Derp_Lane (May 25, 2019)

The other week, I found this secluded place down a remote lane not too far from me. It was visibly collapsed, so I wasn't expecting very much there. However, it turned out to be an atmospheric gem.

Evidence in this cottage shows that the last owner was old, widowed and passed away around 1985. Going by the features that are left here, it may have been her childhood home. There was electricity, but no sign of running water to the property. The features in the remaining rooms speak for them-self, personally my favourite bit about it was the old wallpaper. Around the back is some more additional outbuildings, one of them retains a Mangle. I didn't have my camera on that first visit, although it gave me the time to properly look around it. 

Onto the second visit: I came here with the old 2002 Fine-pix camera while it was sunset. So while, I don't have the time to properly search for derps anymore, it was nice to be back out photographing somewhere. 


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr


Wolsey Cottage - May 2019 by Derpy_Lane, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## Sabtr (May 25, 2019)

3rd last image: Those are some serious forces bearing down on that steel girder roof support! 
I see things like that in old mines not houses..

The house is far gone which is a shame. The fallen plaster will be hiding interesting bits. The lack of roof and subsequent water ingress means wallpapers are falling too.
I recon that would have been a good cottage to find and photograph before the bad damage was done.


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 25, 2019)

Blimey that is falling down. Nice to see a few bits left inside though, always worth a look!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 25, 2019)

Sausage said:


> 3rd last image: Those are some serious forces bearing down on that steel girder roof support!
> I see things like that in old mines not houses..



It's like that because of a very common practise at the time it was installed. Back at that time, constructional steel work was expensive and in short supply and it was common to cut deep RSJ's that had been reclaimed down the web, to produce T section joists for use in small area floors and roofs. All works well until one gets a major collapse of the roof and the weak joist bends under the weight of falling masonry and usually pulls free of the support walls. The style of the brick fireplace indicates that the steelwork was part of a modernisation scheme dating from the '50's, when multi roomed ground floors in cottages like this were converted into one large sitting room and a kitchen/dinner with scullery at the back.


----------

